# Ne + Ni = ? ; Se + Si



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, I haven't read the whole list, but I use Ni, and Ne a lot. 
Essentially you can view it as different ends of the same stick, you can't poke something with both ends at the same time.
That said it's also like a thin sheet of plastic loosely over your mouth you can you can suck it in and blow it out, but not really both same time. 

There are times I believe I have engaged both at the same the time. During these moments my mind is literally like a tornado, it is constantly picking up clues, thoughts and ideals and shooting them out before I can evening realize (judge) them. I did notice a la la land comment, and I can honestly say these moments are like being high, I can still function as person, but it's hard with a tornado spinning around your head.

Ni and Si are not a like. Ni jumps to end of a problem, where Si follows experience and a path. 
Think of a corn maze or similar. 
Ni wonders through it enjoying the experience and winds up at the exit without running into a dead end or consciously thinking about which turn to take, it just feels right.
Si, is pragmatic, last year it took mostly right turns to find the exit I should take right turns. 
Ne tries to take every path at once, much like in a cartoon where character suddenly splits in five direction while being tied together at the place it originally was standing. (more realistically Ne would send drones/clones/planes to collect information on the various routes or turns in the maze before finding it's way to the exit)
Se, would probably just start running enjoying the sensation of being trapped and seemingly moving at a faster pace thanks to the narrow pathways. (Se like Ne would want to check out the possibilities and various paths/turns through the maze but would want to go themselves vs. having the information brought to them through a drone.) (Ni kicked in) 

(note you probably won't find too many people who act like this since I'm trying to weight the pure essence of each perceiving function. In people, you have other functions that mask these and most do not use a perceiving function 100% or even as a dominate function.)

To tie my earlier explanations of N together, while it is much like a stick, it is not solid it can easily be reversed like a sock or plastic over your mouth. It may be vague but I am talking about intuition here...

Unless you develop a kink or short it's pretty well impossible for you to use both Ne and Ni at the same time and if you end up using both at the same time it's safe to say unless your following a abstract complex thought with a I'm going figure it out or die attitude, it's not going to be productive or really useful. 

That said it is possible to switch between the two frequently and enjoy the benefits of their use individually. Although with N you might become absent minded and oblivious to your surroundings.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

whisperycat said:


> Berens herself makes many references (in her book 'Personality Type - An Owner's Manual'- to the fact that recent advances in brain mapping techniques (CAT scans and the like) support the hypothesis that preferred functions arise from the fact that individual brains develop asymmetrically. Within any human brain, some parts of the brain will have increased blood supplies and a higher density of neurons, which inevitably means more active/efficient working of the cognitive functions located in those areas of the brain. The brain is the neurological platform, the hardware of the abstract processes that 'run' on it. Berens also suggests that trying to force inferior functions to develop is not a good thing. Inferior functions are located in regions of the brain not having the neuron density or blood supply of the dominant functions. So the inferior function will always be 'inferior' and exercising it will make no difference to the underlaying neurological architecture.
> 
> This take on things is further supported by a condition called "Type Falsification". Trying to 'be another type' produces real, physical symptoms and none of these symptoms are good.
> 
> ...


Article was very interesting....but after reading it I'm really paranoid and scared now! does that mean my brain will implode if I feel forced to do something I don't feel comfortable with. Is that why I have never felt like I fitted in when working as a PA? all rules, regulations, do it this way do it that way, office politics, bitchy and gossip ladies and all? and I felt I had to conform and I felt awful in myself like there was something wrong with me! and no one liked me. 

Any of those symptoms listed could be due to physical health problems - can't just be down to using weaker cognitive functions can it? 

*So in a nutshell: we get depressed if we try to be someone we're not.*


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> I did notice a la la land comment, and I can honestly say these moments are like being high, I can still function as person, but it's hard with a tornado spinning around your head.
> 
> Ni and Si are not a like. Ni jumps to end of a problem, where Si follows experience and a path.
> Think of a corn maze or similar.
> ...


I love my la la land far too much. I feel like I'm on a high when I'm daydreaming, everything around me, sounds and voices just fade into nothingness. And I just dream...I see people who I know and these situations occur, or standalone events...I don't know how to describe it but it's so fascinating. There are plenty of times when I feel my Ni is far too strong because I can lose touch with reality too much, that I forget to experience the present, that is why I really treasure company with like-minded people (Or just be VERY busy) just so I can talk and get my mind out, focus and live for the moment.

I need to manage my daydreaming, every now and then, I go through times when I need to do breathing exercises/meditation.


----------

